# Sick turkey



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a turkey about 4 to 5 months old he gasps for air and has a slight cough when doing research I found information about red worms which I think is possibly what he has so I have treated him for them it has now been 3 days and he doesn't seem any better does anyone have any other ideas? Or should I just wait it out he is eating and drinking well


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like it could be sinus-sinutitus. For this he will need tetracyclene. It's been so long I dont remember how much to give.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

If it's an upper respiratory infection Tylan Powder in it's water will usually have it cleared up in around five days.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

It is probably a variation of MG, sinnisitus, etc. Tylan, powdered or we use the injectible orally works well. We use Tylan 200, 1/2 cc for the bantams, about 2 lbs, and 1 cc for the large fowls, usually around 8 lbs. So you will need a rough guessimate of weight, the injectible is usually for 3 days. LS50 is also a possiblity, I can't remember if LS50 will treat MG or not, but is another med for respirtory infections in turkeys.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much I will get the meds today and start him on them!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I will be buying meds to have on hand but my Turk passed away over night I am so upset


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry to your news this morning.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately, turkeys are in the arena of they are either well or not here at all. We heard Joel Stalin say that turkeys wrote the book on "101 ways to kill yourself" until they hit the age of 14 weeks and then they are just about invincible. We have found that to be pretty correct. We do worm our guys twice a year, Ivermectin, Valbazen, Wazine, but they usually don't get the "colds" that chickens get.


----------

